# Hello from Santa Monica



## Julia Kreuzberg (Jul 10, 2018)

Hi there!
I am Julia from Santa Monica. I love to RV through the country and planing to do a larger tour across california. Because i would love to have some coffee during my tour i would now be looking for a good capsule coffee machine for my RV. 
I hoped someone here could give me some hints. 

Julia


----------



## Melanie Neumaier (Jul 10, 2018)

Welcome Julia!
Wish you luck for your big tour through california wiht your RV. If i would have the tome for it i would do it too. 
I suggest you to have a look into product recommendations to find a good capsule coffee machine. 

wishes Melanie


----------



## Julia Kreuzberg (Jul 10, 2018)

Thank you Melanie!
Have had that idea too and was already looking into them over the weekend. 
Yeasterday a frined of mine gave me this recommendations. Maybe i will find there something suitable.


----------

